# z31 question



## BeachBash (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey i was just wondering my friend has a 1986 z31 non turbo , he was wondering how much would it cost and if its even worth it to do a vg30dett swap. i was also thinking about getting one too , how much would it cost to restore the car


----------

